# Created gecko layed one egg???!!!



## @Bettasareawesome (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi everyone, so about 2.5 months ago I found a random egg in my created gecko a enclosure when I was cleaning it out ( there was 2 of them in there) there had been a male in there but we just recently moved him out because the one female is to small for breeding so that is why he is housed separately now. I have no idea when that egg was layed but I just found it under some moss that was in there. I searched through the rest of the substrate that was in a bag but found no other egg. The one I did find had been damaged and not viable. It could have been either one of them, I can only handle one of them the smaller one is very wild and jumpy and gets stressed when handled so I was not able to feel her stomach but I was able to feel the larger one, I could feel something but I was not sure if it was a egg It felt firm but was just the tip if it was a egg. There is a lay box In There With coco fiber on the bottom and spagnum moss on the top. The one female I could possibly feel a egg in has always been a chill gecko was never wild and doesn’t jump when handled so it is hard to tell if she is being lethargic because she just stays in one place when you pick her up either on my shirt or back of my hand. I have recently lost my scale so I can’t give you a weight but last few times I weighed her she was between 35-40 grams and she refused to open her mouth to let me check her calcium sacks if you have any advice please let me know.


----------



## @Bettasareawesome (Sep 22, 2020)

I just found my scale and she is 42 grams here. Is a pic of her to


----------



## @Bettasareawesome (Sep 22, 2020)

Please help, I am. Now worried th at the youngest female is egg bound she was been in the lay box the past week and has not layed I am really worried about her she is still very active and eating but every night she goes in the lay box and “plays” also the one that I thought had eggs I can now feel that she has a firm object in her atomach but she has not touched the lay box. I know this is a betta forum but I Am not signed up for any others please if you have any advice please let me know or would defenetly be Appreciated


----------



## @Bettasareawesome (Sep 22, 2020)

Sorry for the bad grammar I was typing really fast


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Im not a reptile person but perhaps there's a reptile forum someone could recommend, or maybe even a vet?


----------



## @Bettasareawesome (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, but sadly there is no forums I am old enough to sign up for But they are both acting very normal and there personality’s have not changed so we will just see if one of the lays.


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Sad I couldnt help but I wish you luck!


----------

